# Anyone had orthodontic treatment within the past 2 years??



## Kerry13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yesterday i had my teeth braces removed after 13 months... Whooohoo :clap2:

They weren't too much trouble if anyone considering it, but so happy when they finally came off. 

Apparently, it's best to wear retainers after, due to them moving out of shape again... 
There are two types - one fixed style and one removable.
She recommended fixed, but a friend of mine tells me that they are annoying, you always feel it there and secondly errrrrr the food get stuck... ive had 13 months of that, so i went for the removable ones

I was a bit disappointed to find out that they were like a gum shield and im meant to keep them in all day... who wants to look like they are going into battle with Frank Bruno!! sexy huh... not

Is anyone using them? do you wear them all the time? and if not, have your teeth gone out of shape?

I would listen to my dentist, but she is byist as she uses the fixed and she never improved my teeth in the way i asked... obviously wanted business


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't help you, but if you listen to Dubai Eye 103.8FM tonight a highly qualified dentist will be on the Nightline show betwen 8.00pm & 9.00pm. You can text in on 4001 or telephone (I can't remember the number but they'll give it out on air) so you can ask him.

-


----------



## crissxx (Aug 19, 2009)

Kerry13 said:


> Yesterday i had my teeth braces removed after 13 months... Whooohoo :clap2:
> 
> They weren't too much trouble if anyone considering it, but so happy when they finally came off.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I had my braces removed several months ago and now I am using the gum shield . I only wear it at night when I am sleeping and my dentist told me I should use them half of the time I had my braces. So you should use it for 6 months and a half.

PS. Is kind of annoying to wear this gum retainer so there are nights when I am not wearing it and I haven't seen any movement in my teeth 

Hope this helps,
Cristina


----------



## NYC_Native (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it depends on you and your teeth. The longer you have a permanent brace, the less chance your teeth will move. I hated having metal in my mouth so I opted out early. I'm vain too, but girls don't dig braces! Lol. I think it's slightly better vice versa. The removable ones are great for self confidence and I feel healthier for your mouth but don't fall into the trap of forgetting them outright! My teeth are crowded up top, perfect when I consistently wear the retainers but will shift if I don't. Sucks....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Just got the damn things bonded a few weeks ago. I am hating them. Vanity comes with a price  Is gonna be a looooooooong, frustrating year....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I can't help you, but if you listen to Dubai Eye 103.8FM tonight a highly qualified dentist will be on the Nightline show betwen 8.00pm & 9.00pm. You can text in on 4001 or telephone (I can't remember the number but they'll give it out on air) so you can ask him.
> 
> -


Oops, it's actually tonight (Wednesday). Apols.

-


----------



## Kerry13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Oops, it's actually tonight (Wednesday). Apols.
> 
> -


Didn't return quick enough to the forum and missed the radio :-(

But thanks everyone for the reply.. i stuck with the removable ones, they dont show much at all but ache a bit. I wear them inside the home and when sleeping, hopefully that will be enough. 

Hey Dizzy, believe me in time, you sometimes forget you are wearing them, the year goes quick so they'll be off in no-time..


----------

